

Top 15K English words - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/03/top-15k-english-words.html

======
thepanister
The blog entry does not show up... But I when I visited the blog's home page,
I was able to read the post.

EDIT: Thank you so much for this list, I really needed it.. although it
contains words like: "she", "the", "and", and such words that I don't really
consider it words.

EDIT: Do you know what? After I read the technical part of sorting this list,
it gave me an idea.... Here is the idea:

1- Crawling news articles on daily basis, from some well known news websites.
2- Each word found in an article, submit it to a list of words. 3- About the
list of words: If the word is not found in the list, then add it to the list
and give it rank 1. If the word is already in the list, then increase it's
rank 1 point... so if it's 1, make it 2, and if its 30, make it 31. 4- Sorting
the list by rank... and here we will have a real solution for finding the most
found words! 5- We can make some filters to guarantee that a word won't be
repeated... and also filter to detect names and remove it from the list... I
am talking about names like public figure names, companies' names, countries'
names, and such names.

P.S.: We can do it with any language... as long as we can find a news websites
for that language that has new articles everyday!

What do you think? :)

